# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  مشکل با نصب و راه اندازی پکیج مپنیک (برنامه نویسی جی آی اس در پایتون)

## saman2

سلام
من قصد نصب و استفاده از کتابخانه مپنیک در پایتون رو دارم اما ابتدا ارور No module found رو می گرفتم و بعد از طی مراحلی، الان آخرین اروری که می گیرم دقیقا اینه:
from _mapnik import *

ImportError: DLL load failed: The specified module could not be found.

کسی قبلا با این کتابخانه کار کرده و چنین اروری داشته؟
محیطم:
آناکوندا 2، مپنیک 2.2.0، ویندوز 8.1 64 بیتی

----------

